# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  معرفی آموزشگاه برای یادگیری node.js

## ali2712022

سلام
دوستان جایی رو سراغ دارید تو تهران که دوری حضوری node.js  رو برگزار کنه؟
من رشتم کامپیوتر نیست و دوست دارم اصولی توی یک آموزشگاه از ابتدایی تا پیشرفته یاد بگیرم

----------


## harand1

سلام 
نیازی به کلاس رفتن نیست توی اینترنت پر هست از اموزش البته باید بگردی با کیفیتش رو دانلود کنی :)
ایا قبلا شما برنامه نویسی کردید؟اگر نه! node.js برای شروع اصلا مناسب نیست

----------


## cups_of_java

> سلام
> دوستان جایی رو سراغ دارید تو تهران که دوری حضوری node.js  رو برگزار کنه؟
> من رشتم کامپیوتر نیست و دوست دارم اصولی توی یک آموزشگاه از ابتدایی تا پیشرفته یاد بگیرم


عضواینگروهتلگرامباشید:
https://telegram.me/joinchat/BZ-iOQUcp-PsHHVpolY3mA

----------


## intheway

> سلام 
> نیازی به کلاس رفتن نیست توی اینترنت پر هست از اموزش البته باید بگردی با کیفیتش رو دانلود کنی :)
> ایا قبلا شما برنامه نویسی کردید؟اگر نه! node.js برای شروع اصلا مناسب نیست


منم با ایشون موافقم . چرا بیخودی واسه هرچیزی دنبال آموزشگاه میگردین ، الان عصر اطلاعا هست همه چیز تو نت موجوده فقط علاقه مند میخواد..علاقه داشته باشین حله..

----------


## mahkoom021

> سلام
> دوستان جایی رو سراغ دارید تو تهران که دوری حضوری node.js  رو برگزار کنه؟
> من رشتم کامپیوتر نیست و دوست دارم اصولی توی یک آموزشگاه از ابتدایی تا پیشرفته یاد بگیرم


از اینجا میتونید همه کلاس ها رو ببینید

----------


## behi1ty

همان طور که دوستان گفتند nodejs برای شروع خوب نیست، اما آموزشگاه سماتک با استاد داریوش تصدیقی این دوره و برگزار می کند، من خودم تو اولین دوره ایشون شرکت کردم و راضی بودم...

----------


## علیرضا نیک منش

سلام جناب مهرداد نادری تازگی دوره رایگان node.js را شروع کرده اند.
https://telegram.me/mehrdadnadericom

----------


## Azarghamangiz

> همان طور که دوستان گفتند nodejs برای شروع خوب نیست، اما آموزشگاه سماتک با استاد داریوش تصدیقی این دوره و برگزار می کند، من خودم تو اولین دوره ایشون شرکت کردم و راضی بودم...





چ جوری میشه ثبت نام کرد؟

----------


## cybercoder

ابتدا باید جاوااسکریپت یاد بگیرید و مفاهبم برنامه نویسی نامتقارن را درک کنید.

http://aparat.com/jsmaster

----------

